
Kansas Inmate Freed After Doppelganger Found 17 Years Later - artsandsci
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/kansas-inmate-freed-after-doppelganger-found-17-years-later-n770951
======
hilbert42
This is outrageous, people ought to be rioting in the streets over such
miscarriages of justice.

Whatever happened to the once-understood axiom that "it's better to let a
dozen guilty men go free than to convict one innocent one"?

Somewhere along the way our democracies seem to have forgotten this or that
justice has to be just to be respected. It's little wonder that these days so
many citizens no longer have faith in our democratic system of governance.

